# Flatband Ergo Gift!



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Gifted Flatband Ergo&#33;




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Oct 19, 2013




Thanks a million, Gary.









  








Gifted Flatband Ergo&#33;




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Oct 19, 2013




Thanks a million, Gary.






When Gary Miller asks for your postal address, you don't ask questions 

I've wanted a Flatband Ergo for some time now, and I was hoping when he asked for my address, that one would follow and I'm really happy that I've got one now. It's taking a proud place in my collection!

Thanks so much, Flatband! I've been shooting it today with that nice latex (is this Tex latex?) and I think that it encapsulates how good a simple boardcut slingshot can be, and of course it carries with it that it was made by a life-long slingshot devotee such as yourself. This is the first time I've used your cupped pouches, too. It was good when I was shooting my large lead sinkers with it!

Thanks again


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one! Congrats. Enjoy it!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

No collection is complete without a Flatband slingshot! He's the man!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I was lucky to get one of the frames from Gary's sale the other month. I love the simple solid feel the frame has.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> No collection is complete without a Flatband slingshot! He's the man!


Well said buddy, also collection can't complete with Btoon slingshot too


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Gary's the best, I have 3 of his and my girl has two, all great shooters.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hard to beat an Ergo!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

this forum rocks !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You lucky dog!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> No collection is complete without a Flatband slingshot! He's the man!


I agree. I'm still waiting until Gary have another sale. I missed out on the last one.


----------

